# Did my processor and motherboard die?



## SoTAvelanche (Oct 10, 2009)

let me start off by saying that this is an issue brought on Right after i messed with overclocking settings in my bios..

1. i set my HT multiplier from auto to 5x, it ran at 1200 which i noticed is below the usual specs
2. i set my HT multiplier from 5x to 8x, this made it run at default specs, 1800
3. i made a foolish leap and changed it to 13x, i had no real understanding of what i was doing, just trying to maximize. THIS IS WHERE PROBLEMS HAPPEND


the computer rebooted after the last saved settings, but there was no boot screen, everything stayed black for several minutes, no keyboard lights would come on if pressed.

here are the main specs
motherboard: MSI K9A2 CF-F V2
processor: AMD Phenom 9600 Agena 2.3GHz
ram: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2
power supply: 500w


ive done alot of trouble shooting so far, so before you think of any ideas let me tell you exactly what ive tried:

-left the battery out and the jumper posts on CLEAR overnight with power cables unplugged
-done the same process and powered the computer on for a few minutes
-pulled ram out and powered on (there were no beeps, nothing changed)
-pulled processor out and powered on (no beeds, nothing changed)
-tried putting my brothers AM2+ dual core into my motherboard, nothing changed
-tried putting my quad AM2+ quad core into his motherboard, didnt boot (no beeps)
-ran my powersupply in different machines (everything worked fine)

as a conclusion. when i run my computer like i usually would, my monitors dont pick up any signal. immediately after i press the power button. all my keyboard lights flash once (and never come on again). all fans run. all hard drives power on. my dvdr+ burner drive runs, lights on the PC come on.

did my processor destroy my motherboard? and in the process kill itself?

it seems pretty blunt to me, but im just checking to see if there is something i may not know, or have overlooked


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please don't create multiple posts on the same subject.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/processor-and-motherboard-died-421207.html#post2384234


----------



## SoTAvelanche (Oct 10, 2009)

my issue can be either form faulty bios/processor or an after effect of overclocking

and since you have seperate sub forums for each topic, its best to reach the audience that knows that field...

if i know everything about motherboards and processors but never touched overclocking, guess what, im not going to be able to help past the point of another person overclocking on their computer, because then a whole world of problems ive never seen before opens up.

if you want to be some help, 'Please' dont repeat yourself, you didnt give me any advice or insight on my problem. you told me to do things ive already done which defeats the point of posting on a forum, i could get that kind of support by browsing wiki's or manuals.

the point of posting on a forum is to get diverse input.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

> my issue can be either form faulty bios/processor or an after effect of overclocking
> 
> and since you have seperate sub forums for each topic, its best to reach the audience that knows that field...


We aren't restricted to just one section of the forum, you know. I drop in on the Overclocking, Motherboard/BIOS/CPU, RAM+Power Supply, Video Card, Case Mod, Other Hardware, and Building sections of the hardware forum, as well as the Gaming section.


For the record, I will say that your motherboard is almost certainly not physically damaged, as the multiplier effects only the CPU. So it's either the CPU is damaged, or maybe a combination of the BIOS, PSU, and CPU, which I'm working out in my head right now.


And I hope you've learned your lesson to _not_ overclock unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SoTAvelanche said:


> my issue can be either form faulty bios/processor or an after effect of overclocking
> 
> and since you have seperate sub forums for each topic, its best to reach the audience that knows that field...


Correct, and that is why it is not a good idea to make multiple posts on the same subject. It cause confusion and makes it more difficult to help.


----------

